# Just never works out, Fishing at Holter reservoir



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

:frusty: The Boy and I took the Hewes to Holter lake the other day. AS normal we did crappy. This is one of our Premier fisheries. I JUST CAN'T CATCH FISH there... Walleye where the target fish , every one I talk to says, you can't hardly get a trout for the walleye, but not us. It must be a curse someone put on me and my family. There was ten thousand people there, but that's kind of a slow day. A Nice way to burn up 30 gallons of gas, and we saw a bunch of deer and a DNRC fire helicopter getting water for a near by fire. :fryingpan:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Try @ night...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

try dynamite lol just kidding


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Try @ night...





sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> try dynamite lol just kidding


We can't fish after midnight an that lake, DuPont spinners would work but the boat next to you may complain about the carp peace's all over there boat.

I'm NOT a new Walleye fisherman, we went all walleye and gave up trout fishing MANY years ago. This lake is the only one that I can't figure out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Quit going there ! That's what worked for me here in AZ.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:stirthepot:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> oooor.....just come and fish the walleye capital of the world.....lake Erie!LOL


No the walleye capital of the world is right here in North Dakota. Either Devils Lake or Lake Sacajawea (Sakakawea). Just google walleye capital of the world and you will see. LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> try dynamite lol just kidding


Reminds me of the story of two fishermen in a boat - one a DNR officer and the other his brother in-law.

On a slow day in the boat, the brother in-law lights a stick of dynamite and tosses it overboard. Boom! And, a few fish float to the surface.

The startled DNR officer says to his brother in-law that he won't stand for that type of "fishing" and warns him that he'll issue a citation if he tries it again.

Brother in-law lights another stick, hands it to his DNR fishing partner and says, "You gonna talk or fish?"


----------



## jkehl (May 22, 2012)

Lake Erie is a win for me!!! Have some 29 inchers in there!


----------



## jkehl (May 22, 2012)

All them from 6am to noon.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok you win, but we could be second.


----------

